# Why do people call them Moggies...



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

i have two "moggies" and dont understand why ppl call them that... yes they are not pure bred cats but that name makes it sound like there not as worth while... there the most loving little girls ever... wanting cuddles all the time... n full of life... so they never cost hundreds of pounds just for a special name... but do we really need to give them a name like that... its like when ppl call people from pakistan... paki... the word in its self not offensive but in the way in which it is used it is... 

this is a bit of a rant lol... i dunno i just think its a bit cruel... there my kittens whether mixed breed or not... you get wot i mean... 

lol sorry rant over... was just wondering what other ppl thought


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I never heard of the word before I came on here. I just call my guys or really any cat of unknown breeding a mixedcat. I call my guys mixed cats or Tabbies


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

WE have always called our cats moggies or 'the mogs' but never saw the word in a bad way "better get home to let the mogs out"


to me the word doesnt seem to undermime them in anyway, personally


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

it's just a name - and for me personally it has no connotations to the bad - it is an affectionate word realy - as is illustrated from the etymology of the word.
_Moggy or moggie is an old British *affectionate* term for a domestic cat, but is also used as alternative name for a mongrel or mixed-breed cat whose ancestry and pedigree are unknown or only partially known. Because of this mixed ancestry and free-breeding, a moggy can either be very healthy, or, if from an inbred feral colony, genetically unsound and sickly.

However, as feral colonies are often left without any form of human intervention and veterinary attention, the most sickly generally do not live past kittenhood.

Also in Lancashire and Cumbria UK the word Moggy used to mean a mouse and the cat was called a Moggy catcher. Eventually the 'catcher' was dropped and so both cat and mouse were called Moggies.

It was thought to be derived from the classic M markings on a tabbies head! (Most cats have tabby markings as kittens). Because people don't tend to be as careful of the breeding of cats the vast majority are moggies!_

What other word would you like to be used?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont know why, its just a term for a cat with un known parantage. Abit like dogs get called Heinz 57s/Mongrals. .....


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just like crossbreeds, moggies is a cat erm  personally I love calling mine Moggies  I think its cute.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i call mine the moglets


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I call my girl a purebred moggie


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i lave my moggies just as much and my ragdoll i think it just when people say what bread is your cat you eather say mix bread or moggies i do anyway it dosent mean you love one more or anthing like that its just a way of saying what there sort of are


----------



## BritishBlue (Oct 15, 2009)

Its the cat equivalent of a mongrel dog, otherwise known as unknown parentage. I dont see the problem personally, owning both moggies and pedigrees, its not something I take to heart, after all thats what they are 

What else could we say? Can you suggest another name?

There is a need to differentiate between the two, as pedigree cats are very very different to moggies, from immune systems to activity. Especially if you keep both types of cat, there is a huge difference, enough to warrant seperate names! 

I think you are taking it a little personally though, making comparisons to social pc or non pc racial terms is a little...odd! 

ETA; Not everyone spends hundreds of pounds on a pedigree just for a 'special name'......


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I love my moggie. I use it as an affectionate name like kitty (which also happens to be her name lol). But even if they're pedigree, I'll ask someone 'How's your moggies?' or 'How's your kitties?' It means the same thing to me.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> i call mine the moglets


Me to!!!  

I like the name 'moggies' I think it sounds nice!!


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I love the name moggie as well.

I have 3 of them and either call them moggie's or mog's.


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

i dunno... i dont think it sounds nice... each to there own... but you mention mongrel.... i think that is a horrible name too... we had lots of mixed breed dogs when i was a kid n never called our dogs that... dunno i was only wondering why ppl called them moggies... each to there own... but i just dont think its very cute... there cats whether mixed breed, siamese or british shorthair lol...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Emweeze&Treacle said:


> i dunno... i dont think it sounds nice... each to there own... but you mention mongrel.... i think that is a horrible name too... we had lots of mixed breed dogs when i was a kid n never called our dogs that... dunno i was only wondering why ppl called them moggies... each to there own... but i just dont think its very cute... there cats whether mixed breed, siamese or british shorthair lol...


I did tell you why they are called moggies - cos back in the olden days (a couple of centuries ago) they were called moggy chasers (moggies then being mice) and it was an affectionate term and over the years chasers got drooped and they are now called moggies in their own right.


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

I like the name moggie or mog.

mostly because i grew up reading meg & mog books and there was of course mog the forgetful cat!


----------



## momo (Sep 1, 2009)

Emweeze&Treacle said:


> i have two "moggies" and dont understand why ppl call them that...


My understanding is that it stems from cows, believe it or not. Back in the 50's and 60's apparently farmers commonly called their cows 'Margaret', which was shortened to 'Moggy'. The advent of domestic pet cats simply meant a lending of the name.



Emweeze&Treacle said:


> but do we really need to give them a name like that... its like when ppl call people from pakistan... paki... the word in its self not offensive but in the way in which it is used it is...


Perhaps you would be so kind as to reconsider how you've made your point, I'm struggling to see how racism overlaps with the generic term for a mongrel cat. Personally, and perhaps this is my pet hate manifesting itself to join yours, I find it unacceptable for people to brand about racially charged expressions as though they can and should be used in everyday language. I have heard news readers use the word in quotes, and though I think that is acceptable, even that usually makes me flinch a little. Some words just have unpleasant connotations attached to them. Thank you in advance for your consideration (though to point out the obvious, I'm not a moderator here and have no authority on how you choose to portray your POV).


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

oh no i werent sayin it had anything to do with racial discrimination... i think that may have not come out as it was ment in my head... its hard to explain i hate how ppl use words like the word i used and various others to describe things... big pet hate... and some can turn out to be very offensive like that word has turned out to be and thats because of the way in which it has been used... its not an offensive word but ppl have used it in an offensive way.. you catch my drift... and from readin various comments by ppl mainly surroundin the breeding of mixed breed animals... thats when Moggie tends to be used a lot... in the same sort of sense as the racist word it was used as a bad thing.. when at the end of the day a mixed breed cat has just as much right to be bred as a pedigree... is this makin sense lol... im not good with words... im not sure im makin sense i know wot i mean in my head lol... i just think where i have read about "moggies" breedin bein wrong in some ppls eyes it has made that word an offensive word in my eyes... same was as that racist word has been used to describe ppl in a bad way has turned that into an offensive word... it was the first time i had ever come accross that word and it been put across in a bad way has made me feel bad towards that word... does this make sense? must be just me who thinks this lol.... funny how ppl relate to different words...


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

just before anyone jumps down my throat it wasnt on this forum i read that breeding mixed breed animals wrong... was something else... lol... i dont go on the breeding bit on here as i have no intention of breedin my little munchins so have no clue what the general ideas are on here


----------



## BritishBlue (Oct 15, 2009)

So you read it on a forum regarding breeding? What on earth can breeders call them other than moggies??? How would they differentiate between moggies and pedigree's?  What do you suggest we call them? Non-breed Cat? Random Cat? Or just plain Mixed Cat?

I think your posts have come across as pretty pointless, ignorant and are worded very poorly. I think I can understand why people are a little bemused by it all, I know I am! 

ETA; Breeding Moggies is completely different because you are simply breeding to produce little kittens. Breeding Pedigree's is all about breeding an alusive show cat, a perfect stud cat or queen, or to simply keep the specific breed alive and pure. Anyone can breed a Moggie, just put 2 and 2 together, but breeding pedigree's is a completely different business, even down to the blood group of the animal and the background parentage and medical history. So OBVIOUSLY there has to be a way of differentiating between Moggies and Pedigree's from a breeders point of view, as essentially they are two competely different types of cat.


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

jaxx said:


> I love my moggie. I use it as an affectionate name like kitty (which also happens to be her name lol). But even if they're pedigree, I'll ask someone 'How's your moggies?' or 'How's your kitties?' It means the same thing to me.


I agree. I have british shorthairs and have no problem with them being called moggies ... in fact lots of people do, including the vet. To me it is just another term for cat


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

ok no need to get funny... it was only a question... if its a pointless post then dont reply... yes i know its probably worded poorly i said im no good with words... it was just a question as to why they are called it which some people answered so thank you for that........ and as for a name they are mixed breed or a cross breed surely... but anyhow i was just wonderin and statin that for some reason i dont like the term not critising or anything... 
anyway im off to bed now got an early start tomorrow... night everyone


----------



## momo (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello Emweeze. To me it seems you feel passionately and I can absolutely understand that, a lot of people feel that way when it comes to animals. If you have listened to the first part of my reply above, then perhaps you will have had a penny dropping moment, and realise either that you had misappropriated the word and / or others had and in turn led you to feel that 'moggie' was somehow doing an injustice to every cat branded that name.

In fact in the USA, a mixed breed cat is commonly called an 'alley cat'. Of course, many of the mixed breed cats reasiding in the states will never have seen a dark alley! But as BritishBlue says above, clearly some sort of distinction is important to some people. At a very basic level, the way we might commonly shorted the name Elizabeth to Beth or Lizzie, people probably find it easier to use a simple word with meaning rather than spill out a sentence like 'my lovely cat is not a pedigree, it is of mixed breeding' ;-)

I am sure a moggie has every potential to be a delightful pet as a pedigree cat, the distinction is that pedigree cat breeders will be involved in the 'cat fancy' and as such, their beloved pets are a way for them to realise some sort of vision for their chosen breed, be it colour, type, to eradicate genetic defects, to improve the gene pool by importing and exporting cats to fellow breeders abroad. And then there is showing. Also, the other thing that personally appeals to me a great deal about pedigree cats is that you can reasonably predict temperament e.g. a Siamese and Sphyx are known to be gregarious and very energetic whilst a Persian or BSH less so. And within these type sets, there is still room for each individual cat to have their own personality.

IMO some of the world's finest breeds have originated from random moggie or even moggie / feral breeding - the Cornish Rex, the Devon Rex, Sphynx, Scottish Fold, Russian Don Sphynx / Peterbald. As pedigree breeding 'fixes' type, it is, I think, harder to see spontaneous mutations appearing and being championed by dedicated breeders the way those aforemwentioned breeds were. 

So to me, random breeding of moggies has resulted in some wonderful things and I am grateful that those occurances in the 50's and 60's has now led to some amazing pedigree breeds. But to address your specific point, perhaps these days, some frown on moggie breeding not because they are any lesser cat than a pedigree, but because there are perhaps more lovely kittens than there are loving homes to welcome them. Perhaps you already know, an unsterelized female cat is somewhat akin to a rabbit or a mouse in that a single female can, given the chance, have numerous litters a year. So as not to make the rescue situation any worse, many people therefore feel is is more responsible as an owner to neuter moggies.

If you are aware of any of this information I shall apologise, because it is not my intention to seem patronising. Forums exist to share knowledge and that's my aim, I hope this reply helps.


----------



## JayBNDF (Mar 17, 2021)

I don't think it has anything to do with the word mongrel. 
In Lancashire and Cumbria, UK the word *Moggy* used to mean a mouse and the *cat* was called a *Moggy* catcher. Eventually, the 'catcher' was dropped and so both *cat* and mouse were called *Moggies*. It was thought to be derived from the classic M markings on a tabbies head!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

JayBNDF said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with the word mongrel.
> In Lancashire and Cumbria, UK the word *Moggy* used to mean a mouse and the *cat* was called a *Moggy* catcher. Eventually, the 'catcher' was dropped and so both *cat* and mouse were called *Moggies*. It was thought to be derived from the classic M markings on a tabbies head!


This thread is 12 years old


----------

